# Marco Bru Pourover BRU F60M



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This brewer looks like quite a good option for a big batch brew at a reasonable cost. Was just wondering has anybody used one or come across it somewhere?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Marco Bevs have been around for many years and are well known in the catering industry. Their bulk brew filter machines are good quality & spares are easy to get hold of.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I had one for a while. It's an 'on/off' brewer where once on, it'll run until empty of water. I figured out how much water was dispensed for a pre-wet by weighing until X amount was dispensed from on, then turned off at switch, and flicked back on when bloom time was reached. Not ideal but made very consistent brews.


----------

